# Hello from VA - New 6' Homemade wooden Smokehouse ready to smoke



## jebr25

Hello all. 

I am from VA and have done some small scale smoking in a small brinkmann charcoal smoker in the past but have had the itch to be able to cook quantity as well as do some cold smoking.  So about a month or so ago I started drawing up the plans for a smoker and over the past two weeks have made it a reality.  Of course with anything that you build you learn and find things that you would change on the next one to make it better. 

I have over 60 pictures of the smokehouse that I have built from two piles of wood to the first seasoning of the smokehouse. 













23.JPG



__ jebr25
__ Mar 23, 2013





    













20.JPG



__ jebr25
__ Mar 23, 2013






Basic construction is whitewood 2x4's and oak T&G boards that use to be the floor in an old house. 













39.JPG



__ jebr25
__ Mar 23, 2013






The whole inside is lined with aluminum sheet metal.













51.JPG



__ jebr25
__ Mar 23, 2013






As you can see from the pics it has wooden dowels in the top.  Has enough slots for 13 dowels to hang sausage or whatevel else you might want to put on a hook.  Currently only have two cooking racks but will be adding enough brackets to hold up to 7 with a 6" space between each. 

Currently using a small charcoal grill in the bottom for the heat source.  Cast iron skillet for the wood chips, and two aluminum pans for the water pans and drip trays.  It will eventually have the ability to heat with electric hot plates or a propane burner depending on what I want to smoke or cook inside. 













63.JPG



__ jebr25
__ Mar 23, 2013






Seasoning for the first time.  It got up to 200 degrees on the bottom thermometer within 1 min and up to 200 on the top within 3 mins with the small 17" charcoal grill with just one layer of charcoal in the bottom.  It maxed out at around 270 at the hotest point.  I still have to learn how much I need to have the vent opened or close to regulate the temp a little better to hold it around 200 or so. It held the temp in the 200 - 250 range for about 2 hours but I was opening and closing both the top and bottom doors just to check on things since it was the first time it had heat in it.  I plan to season again this week.   

I look forward to chatting about my experiances with smoking in this smokehouse as well as learning from everyone here what works best and what just doesn't work. 

Happy Smoking.

Jacob

Virginia


----------



## kathrynn

to SMF!  So Glad you joined us!  The smoke house is gorgeous!  You should go to that part of the forum and show off that!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/200/smoke-houses

Would you mind updating your profile to show others where you are from?  You just might meet a few neighbors around here.

If you need any help...just ask!

Kat


----------



## s2k9k

Hi Jacob! :welcome1: to SMF!!! We're happy you joined us! Great looking smokehouse!!


----------



## seenred

Welcome aboard, Jacob! Glad you joined us. You've found a great place to learn and share ideas. Lots of friendly and knowledgeable folks here who enjoy helping one another.  Nice job on that smokehouse build!  And just ask when you need help and you'll get plenty.


----------



## pgsmoker64

Hi Jacob & fellow Virginian!  Looks like you understand our fascination with Q-View but you get the usual schpiel anyway!







  to the SMF, the best BBQ site on the web.  Whatever you need to know about the fine art of BBQ you can find it right here, from recipes to technical knowledge.

One thing you need to know about us is that we like to see pictures of your creations and your gear.  We call it Q-View and its basically the 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!!!

So, don't just talk about your food, show it!  Otherwise you may get a gentle reminder, like this...







   or this...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good Luck and Get Smokin'

Bill


----------



## kyle danielson

Great Build, Im anouther from VA. Im here in Fredericksburg, I'm looking to build a smoker like yours but a Little smaller, I need it to fit inside of my inclosed trailer. Are there any changes that you would make in yours? I was thinking about Making a 1/4 inch thick Fire box, and use 1/8 inch steel runnung up the inside walls and making the heat chanel run up the wall and into the smoke chamber and have the exhaust come from the bottom and get a reverse flow up right with the wood rustic look!


----------



## gary s

*Good morning and welcome to the forum, from a sunny and cool East Texas. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

             Nice looking smoker  keep us posted

*            Gary*


----------

